# Dream Job Offer SW/M4 Corridor



## Espressocrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for a Quality Auditor to visit our customers in the SW region ensuring that they are serving our coffee to the high standard that we expect. A vehicle is provided of course and a love of coffee is essential! The ideal cadidate will be based in the Swindon/Newbury M4 corridor area.

Get in touch if you're interested. Thanks


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Would this be a full time position or a "mystery shopper" type position?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd like to know some more details please...


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd be up for that.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dream job indeed, wrong location to be viable : (


----------



## Espressocrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a full time position, if you are genuinely interested, please message me privately, many thanks.


----------

